# South Skyway Pier report 5-2-09



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Fished the South Skyway pier from about 9am-5pm. Caught lots of short grouper (biggest 21"), some snapper and an 18" mack. All fish were caught using cut or whole greenbacks on the bottom.

About 11am had a Goliath chase a couple of short gags to the surface as we were reelin em in, and he actually took my buddy's gag for a few seconds before spitting it out. It was awesome to see, it had to be 200+ pounds.

Bait was around until well into the afternoon, lots of greenbacks. After a ton of shorts, finally got a keeper gag about 4pm to round out this Skyway Pier Slam:

1 gag grouper 22"
1 spanish mack 18"
3 Mango Snapper 11-12"


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice, I like it. A Skyway Slam! Nice work. I was cheating today (boating around) the shipping channel, and we caught grouper after grouper. Every dang one of them was 20-21 1/2 inches. 

We did manage to get some nice keeper mangrove snapper, Key West grunts, and black sea bass to make up for it though. Oh, and we had one nice Spanish mackerel as well.


----------



## mpkuczynski (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice....
Looks like this east coast boy is gonna have to make a trip over to the west coast.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

For anyone who has not fished the Skyway, it's something you have to do at least once. There are also monster shrimp that float out on the tide during certain times of the year, bring your dipnet.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

daggone i need to get down there. great reports and photos. sure would like to have some fresh fried fish right now. i smoked 4.5 lb. of salmon filet yesterday up here and made a bunch of smoke salmon spread and chowing on it.


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got a report and pic from a buddy who landed an 18", 5lb mango at the SSP today. Thats the biggest Ive heard of there.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

GoinDeep said:


> Just got a report and pic from a buddy who landed an 18", 5lb mango at the SSP today. Thats the biggest Ive heard of there.


....... and here it is.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sweet Jesus, what a grover for the bay! Nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Man that snapper is a slob. Awesome job as always Rip! Tides are lookin good for next weekend, maybe Ill see you guys out there


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's a stud mango for sure! Mmmmmm and to think I just found a way of making spanish macks edible. :redface:


----------

